# Looking for a secondary pocket camera - opinions



## hippoeater (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey everyone, I currently have a 5d3 that's my main camera for about 80% of my shooting. I bike and hike a lot and I'm looking for something more pocketable that I can take with me that doesn't require bulkiness of a dslr but isn't sacrificing image quality too much.

I've been looking through the choices and I cannot decide on what to do and I was just curious what others on here have researched or leaned on as their secondary camera.

So far I'm pretty sold on the new sony DSC-rx100 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/869238-REG/Sony_DSC_RX100_Digital_Camera.html

But i'm not sure if I should wait to see what canon introduces in the mirrorless market - or would I just be in the same situation with a mirrorless camera?

I looked a lot at the nex-7, V1 and they seem nice, but still kinda bulky and I'm sure at that point I'd rather just have my 5d.

Would love to hear some opinions or ideas.

Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2012)

I would skip the mirrorless option - there is no way an interchangeable lens camera will be as small as the Sony you linked. I have a Canon PowerShot S100, which I really like, it's about the same size as the Sony, and it fits perfectly in a pants pocket. I got the S100 for the high sensor size to camera size ratio (among the highest in the P&S category) with RAW capability - the new Sony has the highest ratio yet, shoots RAW, and I'm strongly considering picking one up for that reason.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 3, 2012)

until i sent my fuji x10 in to have its sensor replaced to fix the white orb issue and had to deal with fuji diservice
I would have recomended it however due to the abysmal service that fuji have i wont be buying another fuji product in a hurry


----------



## hippoeater (Jul 13, 2012)

rx-100 it is! Thanks for the input! I considered the fuji series for a bit - but I really like the compactness, quality and features of the sony.

Ships today!  hopefully I'll have it by early next week - if anyone's interested I can post some pictures/impressions.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 13, 2012)

hippoeater said:


> Ships today!  hopefully I'll have it by early next week - if anyone's interested I can post some pictures/impressions.



Please do!


----------



## MK5GTI (Jul 18, 2012)

the RX100 video quality is also awesome, check EOSHD review.


----------



## hippoeater (Jul 23, 2012)

Mine got delayed a few days but I will have it here by the end of this week!

I did read that review on EOSHD and it sounds fantastic!

http://www.eoshd.com/content/8499/sony-rx100-review


----------



## peederj (Jul 23, 2012)

I'll have my RX100 Tuesday. My first non-Canon in 10 years. Sony hit this out of the park, with the only thing really annoying me being the lack of 1080/24p. Why they won't allow the video to run *slower* boggles the mind.


----------

